# Has anyone has a vasectomy? (Please no med.discussions)



## Caveat (24 Sep 2010)

Thinking about it.

Just wondering what anyone's experience was.

E.g. I've heard:

Quick simple op - 30 mins

Not that painful - back on your feet in 2 days

Relatively cheap (€2-300?)

Complications/post op discomfort rare (allowing a reasonable time, say a week, for recover)

Anyone any comments?

_Please no actual medical advice, just personal comments/feelings on their experience._


----------



## Latrade (24 Sep 2010)

Few friends have had one and they'd generally agree with your points in that overall it isn't that bad. One compared it to a groin strain, uncomfortable but manageable.

The only word of caution they all mentioned was stairs, avoid stairs as much as you can. Not pleasant.

One other knock on benefit was they reckon it was the only time they've ever had been off for recouperation (either illness or injury) and had full on, total tender loving care for the whole period (or at least 2 days seems to be the average limit, one lucky chap stretched it out for 2 weeks though). Brownie points were also well into the double figures afterwards.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Sep 2010)

Havent had it done personally - a biological impossibility , but I do know 2 people who have had it done and all seems to be as you say above.

The only bit you left out is you have to wait a period of weeks/months to get the all clear that your samples are free of swimmers, as it can take some time for the 'pipes' to clear out.

I also know a young guy who wanted one but couldnt find a consultant who would do it in Ireland as he was still in his 20s and had no children. He was told that he might change his mind and he was too young to be considered.


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2010)

Thanks - no stairs at home or work.

What about driving? might be awkward I guess.

Do you just go and make an appointment or do you need a GP referral? Should be OK on the kids issue/regret etc - don't have any, don't want any (obviously) and both early 40s.


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Sep 2010)

I think I heard that its reversable (no, you cant turn 'em inside out but you can re-connect).

Any accounts I've heard concur with those below. Think I'll be on that track after a few more years, wonder does Trigger still have his Black & Decker?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Sep 2010)

Seemingly these come in handy immediately after op.


----------



## Caveat (24 Sep 2010)

Oh *very* funny.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Sep 2010)

Based on the experience of a close friend of mine , I have two comments

Post Vasectomy pain Syndrome is more common than you think - If you get it, you can be in constant pain for 6 months to a year.  Google it. 

Even if you do recover quickly, cycling is not a good idea for a while.


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2010)

My brother told me;

"They'll tell that it doesn't hurt. It f***** hurts."


----------



## Hoagy (27 Sep 2010)

I'm a bit surprised no one round here has owned up to having had one.

Well I had one in 1980 as a day procedure in the Adelaide. It was about as bad as man flu.

The only downside was that soon after I got my 'you're sterile' letter , along came HIV.

Still, I carried that letter around in my wallet until it fell to bits. Just in case.


----------



## Sunny (27 Sep 2010)

Hoagy said:


> I'm a bit surprised no one round here has owned up to having had one.
> 
> Well I had one in 1980 as a day procedure in the Adelaide. It was about as bad as man flu.
> 
> ...


 
Eh? Why did you the carry the letter around? Please tell me you didn't use the letter to reassure women that contraception was not needed! Suppose it was 1980!


----------



## Caveat (27 Sep 2010)

Sunny said:


> Please tell me you didn't use the letter to reassure women that contraception was not needed!


 
 LOL - just imagine the scenario: Hoagy in a bar, getting on well with a "lovely girl", impresses her with his dance moves, his choice of cocktail, his car and then the piece de resistance as he reaches into his pocket and produces an official looking piece of paper:

"And best of all baby, tonight's your lucky night - can't even get ye up the duff - who could ask for more? Get yer coat love"


----------



## Mpsox (27 Sep 2010)

it's an operation, and like any operation, it can have it's risks and side effects. Haven't had one myself, but I know a former flatmate spent a week sitting on the couch in considerable pain after he had his. I expect for most people, it is quite minor, but there will be exceptions to the rule


----------



## Hoagy (27 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> choice of cocktail


 
You must be joking..  

Babycham or stout.


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Sep 2010)

Best keep things under wraps.


----------



## Sunny (27 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> LOL - just imagine the scenario: Hoagy in a bar, getting on well with a "lovely girl", impresses her with his dance moves, his choice of cocktail, his car and then the piece de resistance as he reaches into his pocket and produces an official looking piece of paper:
> 
> "And best of all baby, tonight's your lucky night - can't even get ye up the duff - who could ask for more? Get yer coat love"


 
Wonder does that work these days. A letter from the STD clinic giving me the all clear could be the difference between a successful night out and another one spent alone!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2010)

Sunny said:


> Wonder does that work these days. A letter from the STD clinic giving me the all clear could be the difference between a successful night out and another one spent alone!



God, the romance of it all. Makes me glad I'm married, don't think I'd be able for it. 


As for a vasectomy, as by definition only a man can have one- it will hurt. It will hurt like hell and it will be worse than the woman in your life can possibly imagine. And then some.


----------



## Firefly (27 Sep 2010)

complainer said:


> my brother told me;
> 
> "they'll tell that it doesn't hurt. It f***** hurts."


 
lol


----------



## michaelm (27 Sep 2010)

Caveat said:


> Anyone any comments?


I know two people who got it done (one during his lunch break) without incident.  I personally wouldn't elect for any surgery I didn't medically need.  You can watch a video of the procedure here.


----------



## DB74 (27 Sep 2010)

I'm not touching that link.


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Sep 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Makes me glad I'm married, don't think I'd be able for it.


 
Sure, according to the posters around here the married women cant get enough of it!! Makes me feel vindiciated for putting one of those 'house arrest' trackers on the wife, between that and the CCTV twill put a halt  to her gallop, cant be too careful ......


----------



## Purple (27 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> I'm not touching that link.



Lol +1


----------



## Frank (27 Sep 2010)

I think I may have pain for the rest of the night after watching that.

Can anyone else smell burning


----------



## Complainer (27 Sep 2010)

Frank said:


> Can anyone else smell burning


My other brother told me that during his procedure at the vets, he thought the nurses were cooking their breakfast rasher sandwich in the next room, until he realised where that burn smell was coming from.


----------



## daithi (27 Sep 2010)

Jayzus I know times are tough, but the vet??!!


daithi


----------



## Ancutza (27 Sep 2010)

Brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it!  Once worked with a chap who had it done after 3 kids.  Apparently it wasn't all that painful but his goolies swelled up to the size of a grapefruit for 10 days post op!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2010)

daithi said:


> Jayzus I know times are tough, but the vet??!!
> 
> 
> daithi


 


Is Complainer an animal?


----------



## Caveat (28 Sep 2010)

Right that's it - I'm not doing it.

(Cheers michaelm & Ancutza!)


----------



## michaelm (28 Sep 2010)

I usually find myself sitting (tightly) cross-legged reading such threads.  A similar thread a few years back produced possibly the best one-liner ever on AAM.  One poster pointed out that while a reversal is possible, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures.


----------



## Complainer (28 Sep 2010)

daithi said:


> Jayzus I know times are tough, but the vet??!!



It's a term of endearment for those clinics that specialise in these procedures.


----------



## thedaras (28 Sep 2010)

michaelm said:


> I usually find myself sitting (tightly) cross-legged reading such threads.  A similar thread a few years back produced possibly the best one-liner ever on AAM.  One poster pointed out that while a reversal is possible, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures.


Brilliant..funny post of the month..


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Sep 2010)

michaelm said:


> I usually find myself *sitting (tightly) cross-legged* reading such threads.



Very bad for your veins


----------



## dmos87 (29 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> I'm not touching that link.


 
Just forced the OH to watch the link;

1. He said he was more upset after watching that clip than he was after watching Schindlers List (a lot)

2. I am not allowed to speak to him for the rest of the night

3. Is insisting he has just watched a man die and am I happy now?!?! Somehow he thinks this is women's revenge for Mother Nature.

Honestly that was the funniest few minutes of my month


----------



## levelpar (29 Sep 2010)

> Right that's it - I'm not doing it.



Glad to see that you are not doing.

I know for a fact that dogs that get it done are never the same again. They become more docile and mostly fat.  So beware, this may be a plot by women


----------



## Caveat (29 Sep 2010)

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately - I wasn't planing on *castration* !


----------



## levelpar (29 Sep 2010)

> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately - I wasn't planing on *castration* !



Maybe but you will be knackered


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Sep 2010)

If someone was thinking of it then, apart from THE EXCRUCIATING PAIN, I suppose the other thing would be what if, in changed circumstances, you wanted more kids?

OK theres the re-connection option but wouldnt a simpler solution (in theory at least) be to "open an account" with a sperm bank. Is that feasible?, is there a use by date on such stuff? (no medical info required)


----------



## Liamos (30 Sep 2010)

I hope we don't have to bail out the sperm bank as well. This post will be deleted if not edited immediately!


----------



## Complainer (30 Sep 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> OK theres the re-connection option but wouldnt a simpler solution (in theory at least) be to "open an account" with a sperm bank. Is that feasible?, is there a use by date on such stuff? (no medical info required)


I thought that the fertility clinics only took deposits from people undergoing cancer treatment, as they just don't have the room to keep deposits from people going for vasectomies. Maybe there's a business opportunity there?


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Sep 2010)

Liamos said:


> I hope we don't have to bail out the sperm bank as well. This post will be deleted if not edited immediately!


 
lord no, dont tell me they were borrowing on the international wholesale market as well  !!


----------



## Purple (1 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> lord no, dont tell me they were borrowing on the international wholesale market as well  !!



Can I get the post in about making deposits before the thread is closed?


----------



## Ceepee (7 Oct 2010)

michaelm said:


> A similar thread a few years back produced possibly the best one-liner ever on AAM.  One poster pointed out that while a reversal is possible, there is a vas deferens between the two procedures.



That was me!  Back in 2006!  I feel immortal ....


----------

